# UK Wilcamping - the good and bad bits this year.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We all know wildcamping in UK, except Scotland can be fraught with restrictions - Height Barriers, notices for 'No Overnight', 'No Sleeping' etc.

This year after comig to UK from Poland for MOT we toured the South and West of England.

We had mixed results about parking off-site, either in car parks or just beside the road.

Negative experiences

Firstly, these were in the minority.

The Forestry Commission in the area would not allow overnight, despite a polite request. I seem to remember that in the North they did allow it. but maybe it was Scotland.

The worst attitude I encountered was at Shobden Airfield. The Duty Manager was happy for us to stay on a nearly empty grass Visitors' parking are, but said there were 'Politics' involved, because the owners had leased an area to a campsite operator, who got involved and stated no overnight was allowed on the vistor CP - not her area so think she was wrong in law. She wanted £15 for a piece of tarmac - we left.

The most surprising negative experience was turning off to a signed Recycling Area at Harefield in Sussex and finding a 2m barrier

Positive experiences

Firstly both Powys and Herefordshire websites advise on CPs where overnighting is allowed.

At a Gliding site we were welcome to stay, and they had people staying overnight, so there was excellent dinner in the clubhouse and cheap, so we stayed 2 nights and had a great time, waking up to views across to Wales.

We also parked on two Commons. On the first we were technically 'illegal' for 'Driving on the Common' -15m, but all the dog-walkers did it. We had no problem. The second Common had parking spaces and no notices.

At Kemble Airfield ('Cotswold Airport') there was masses of space, but I asked the Flying Club owner, who said just park and if security ask say you have a flying lesson booked for tomorrow and took my name to confirm it - saw nobody

We also parked on two 'Panoramas'; one overlooking Ludlow and the other was just big enough for our 7m and had views over thousands of square miles.

We parked in a small town CP just in Wales, with no restrictions.

In the Forest Of Dean there were several CPs open with no restrictions - we had 2 nights by a like.

I was dropping Basia off at Bristol Airport, so phoned in advance about large MH. Got good directions to Short-Stay with no barrier.

The most 'positive' experience was in Tenterden. I had parked in a CP off the High St. which had charges to 1800 but no restrictions. I had paid to 1800. A Council officer came checking tickets at 1730. No problem. Then he kindly came to me and advised that I did not have to pay after 1800 and all night was free. He obviously expected the MH to be all night and was very helpful and friendly about it.

Knowing the problems one can have off-site in England I had some trepidations about the planned trip, although I had managed OK 10 years ago.

On the whole we had little trouble and some very good spots to park with excellent views.

I believe that wild/off-site camping in England is still possible. Internet helped with directions from Councils to permitted CPs - pity they all do not provide that..

Geoff

P.S. I forgot one very nice 'positive'.

We were camped happily on a grass verge. A pick-up passed, driver waved, stopped, backed-up. asked 'You OK there?' I thought maybe disapproving. No, was a local farmer who said that if we wanted we could park in his paddock. I thanked him but said we were fine and anyway I had had a drink. He wished us a good evening and went on his way.

Generally it was all good news.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good info Geoff there.

We used to like a lot of wilding, did you try any pubs?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> Good info Geoff there.
> 
> We used to like a lot of wilding, did you try any pubs?


Paul

Pubs? No, but they were always a fall-back if nothing else. We usually wanted a view and to go to bed early because with early sunrise we were often outside with coffee at 0600 ish.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like you did ok Captain, I gave up wilding in England some time ago unless it's somewhere I know. Too much hassle and too many annoying nutters. Mind you in England the only place we go is Flamborough or occasionally the lakes.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There's some cracking spots in the Yorkshire Dales and Lakes but you need a smaller van the a 7 metres Arto. Our 5.6 metre Murvi was ideal.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Sounds like you did ok Captain, I gave up wilding in England some time ago unless it's somewhere I know. Too much hassle and too many annoying nutters. Mind you in England the only place we go is Flamborough or occasionally the lakes.


You are such a tight wad Bazza, nearly said A**E but did not think it would be passed by our colonial friends!
Typical tyke, wants everything for nothing, you should join up with the traveling community, lots of them round here freeloading.:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but if I wanted to pay for campsites I would have bought a caravan. That's what I love about lovely smashing Europe though Barry where I am now. Parked at one of my favourite wild spots in high Jura in eastern France. Water and emptying always freely available. Nobody gives a stuff about you wilding, in fact motorhomers are held in high regard in France unlike the UK where they are simply lumped in with travellers and as you say freeloaders. 

They are doing alright out of me so far though I've spent a fortune on Franche Comte cheeses which are some of the best in the world and a smashing lunch yesterday just down the road in the village here.

It's warm and sunny and not overly busy, lots of lakes for kayaking and great scootering roads and views. I'm not rushing back.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yeah but if I wanted to pay for campsites I would have bought a caravan. That's what I love about lovely smashing Europe though Barry where I am now. Parked at one of my favourite wild spots in high Jura in eastern France. Water and emptying always freely available. Nobody gives a stuff about you wilding, in fact motorhomers are held in high regard in France unlike the UK where they are simply lumped in with travellers and as you say freeloaders.
> 
> They are doing alright out of me so far though I've spent a fortune on Franche Comte cheeses which are some of the best in the world and a smashing lunch yesterday just down the road in the village here.
> 
> It's warm and sunny and not overly busy, lots of lakes for kayaking and great scootering roads and views. I'm not rushing back.


So glad you are enjoying yourself Bazza while we at home holding the fort are suffering from the weather
No mention of the Leffie?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are enjoying it now but it's been an awful first month. mrs D had been very unwell with kidney stones for most of it and ended up in hospital in Besancon 4 days ago. All sorted now though hopefully.

Not had any leffe yet. Being in Germany for a month your totally spoilt for choice.

I've penned a rock ballad though.  over six minutes so far


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> There's some cracking spots in the Yorkshire Dales and Lakes but you need a smaller van the a 7 metres Arto. Our 5.6 metre Murvi was ideal.


Paul

We have done a lot of the area in the Arto, includig up to Watendlath above Derwent Water, whch BarryD said he has done on the scooter but would not try in the KonTiki.

I first knew the area from visiting my Aunt and Uncle's cottage on The Green in Whorlton when I was at University in Durham, which I have posted before.

I love the area - one of my best memories of that time was walking down to the Tees by Whorlton Bridge and smelling the wild garlic beside the path - we repeated that 2 years ago.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I even had to reverse the scooter along that goat track to watendlath when something came the other way! You are clearly nuts captain but I agree with you. Been wilding in the lakes for years and there are some great places but the only ones I wouldn't take our 7m kontiki is the hardknott and wrynose pass


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

i tell everbody the same, if you do your homework, there are some great places to wild in england, sometime you might have to pay a £1 or so for parking, but we have been all over england and wales, and up to now always found somewhere to park, we have only one rule, dont block somebodys view, they have problely paid a fortune for it.

it,s so much easier now with seach for sites etc, we used to have to go into tourist offices etc, but now you can just sit in the van, and look for tomorrow,s spot.

mags


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I even had to reverse the scooter along that goat track to watendlath when something came the other way! You are clearly nuts captain but I agree with you. Been wilding in the lakes for years and there are some great places but the only ones I wouldn't take our 7m kontiki is the hardknott and wrynose pass


I too baulked at the Wrynose. Also at the Baillach na Ba(Southern route) to Applecross in Scotland, but even that would probably not have been as bad as the route this year up theWest face of the Long Mynde in Shropshire to the Gliding Club, on which I had to use First gear for 1/2 mile - fortunately two cars gave way, as I would not have wanted to subject the clutch to a hill start there. The previous two visits I had approach from the backside from Church Stretton - steep in parts but not First gear stuff.

I was in one lane recently in Forest of Dean and encountered a pedal cyclist, and there was only room for the two of us to pass when he threw his bike into the shrubbery on the bank and climbed up next to it. He had to lean back to avoid our wing mirror. Made lane to Watendlath look wide.:grin2:

I think I will have a sticker made for the MH - "Per Artoa ad Arstra" - which could roughly be translated as 'This Arto driver will go where no other A*sehole would go'

Geoff


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

i think my other half is finally getting a little bit sensible, when we first had the van, a 8m hobby, the places we went, i used to be almost in tears, but he say,s if the front goes through the rest will follow............we parked up once in ireland at a fishing lake, it was a narrow road ,off a country road, which became a track that led to a farm, through the farmyard, dont forget to shut the gate....and down a slope to a lake in the valley, when we went through the farmyard we got some funny looks, and within about five miniutes a guy on a quad bike arrived to ask if we were alright, i think even for the irish they thought we were daft.

mags


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont wild much now but in the 80s when we first had our first van we used to. It was usually a case of somewhere to park late at night after driving from the seaside or somewhere.

We had some regular spots

I used to wild camp on the way to Cornwall each year as we arrived at about 7 -8pm after driving for 3-4 hrs and its silly to book on a camp site who want 20 quid to stay overnight and want you off by 12. So we would stay at 2 bridges just outside Launceston on the sode of the A30. I would take an evening stroll and watch the bats flocking from under the bridges.
We then found there was a place in tintagel that has overnight motor home spaces so we used that in the last couple of years.

We always used to try and find a laybye that was well off the road preferable with trees between the road and the laybye. As long as there were no signs saying No overnight parking we stayed and i have never been moved on in 30 yrs.

On our yearly trip to Blackpool we used to wild park in a big laybye near Cabus. This was 20-30 mins drive from blackpool but was great as it was huge well off the road and there were usually lorries there for the night which we felt was extra security. And the sandwich van turned up at 7am so no need to cook. 

Happy Days


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if anyone here remembers Leo "The Belgian" off wildcamping.co.uk from years ago. Sadly no longer with us but Leo was THE wild camping legend of Europe. I still have all his data files of wild spots for pretty much everywhere. In the early days he took us down some right old goat tracks. Some brilliant spots though.

It's a lot easier now with all the internet resources but there are still new places to discover. I used to use the scooter a lot to find hidden gems but less so now as I find myself back at the same favorite places more and more. This one we are at now in Jura us our third visit and I suspect we will be here at least a week. Our smashing neighbours though have been replaced by a couple of clatterers as I call them. You know, motorhomers who seem to spend the entire day clattering stuff and never actually doing anything. 

Right I'm off to do some kayaking


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yeah but if I wanted to pay for campsites I would have bought a caravan. That's what I love about lovely smashing Europe though Barry where I am now. Parked at one of my favourite wild spots in high Jura in eastern France. Water and emptying always freely available. Nobody gives a stuff about you wilding, in fact motorhomers are held in high regard in France unlike the UK where they are simply lumped in with travellers and as you say freeloaders.
> 
> They are doing alright out of me so far though I've spent a fortune on Franche Comte cheeses which are some of the best in the world and a smashing lunch yesterday just down the road in the village here.
> 
> It's warm and sunny and not overly busy, lots of lakes for kayaking and great scootering roads and views. I'm not rushing back.


Sorry to hijack the thread but Barry is that near the aire by Lac de Saint-Point with the cheese shop in the village? Just asking as we hope to take in a couple of aires in September making our way down the east side and it looks a cracking aire for a couple of nights.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone have any bad experiences of wildcamping...in the interests of balance?

My concern would be some nutters coming across us and I wouldn't be able to extricate us....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Generally it was all good news.


Do you have GB plates or Polish plates on your van, Geoff?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> Do you have GB plates or Polish plates on your van, Geoff?


I am not sure if I understand the relevance of the question.

However, I doubt you would make a good detective, because I said in the OP that we went to UK for an MOT.. Only UK-registered vehicles need MOT. I wish the EU had created a common EU technical test.

Now, what was the relevance of the question?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Does anyone have any bad experiences of wildcamping...in the interests of balance?
> 
> My concern would be some nutters coming across us and I wouldn't be able to extricate us....
> 
> Graham :smile2:


We haven't

And I know we have the MHF FROM HELL dog

But so far he's never been required to save us from a fate worse than death

Or cause extreme damage to a would be attacker

We've stayed in all manner of places without a hint of trouble

And I'm carrying a tiara, £3,000 pounds , and an odd watch or two

And living in hope

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Neither have we had any trouble wilding.

The only bother we have had was on a Stellplatze in Holland, Schiedam, nutters banging on the van in the middle of the night, I ran out in my pants and they were scarpering.

Nothing before or since, apparently Schiedam is a rough area and a lot of motorhomers avoid it we discovered afterwards, lovely windmills though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You ran out in your pants?

Now I'm getting interested 

Which pants? 

I'd scarper if you ran out in your "pants "

But I'd hide to get a better view 

Come on you get your thrills where you can when you hit 73 

Although the real person is so much better , especially the younger ones

I just love the younger ones

They are the same age as my oldest son 
And are really worth listening to 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> You ran out in your pants?
> 
> Now I'm getting interested
> 
> ...


You are funny Sandra, I was that confused though in the panic when that happened it was only luck that I didn't put Carolines Knickers on. That would have lucked good wouldn't it, a 6 foot 3 inch bald fella in pink knickers chasing some drunkards. It could have made the bleeding news.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No you are ruining it

Pink knickers :surprise:

Il just live with my imagination >>

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

coppo said:


> Neither have we had any trouble wilding.
> 
> The only bother we have had was on a Stellplatze in Holland, Schiedam, nutters banging on the van in the middle of the night, I ran out in my pants and they were scarpering.
> 
> Nothing before or since, apparently Schiedam is a rough area and a lot of motorhomers avoid it we discovered afterwards, lovely windmills though.


Forget the baseball bat or iron bar,just run out in your pants!>>>


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> I am not sure if I understand the relevance of the question.
> 
> However, I doubt you would make a good detective, because I said in the OP that we went to UK for an MOT.. Only UK-registered vehicles need MOT. I wish the EU had created a common EU technical test.
> 
> Now, what was the relevance of the question?


I'm no Miss Marple but what I was thinking of was that people might be more accepting of vans with local plates than tourists. I know that some people living in popular tourist spots in Norway are getting fed up.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I would too Christine 

Wilding should be done tucked away without disturbing local people, and I'm sure Geoff does exactly that 

If an area welcomes vans by providing space then money spent in the area is always welcome 

Perhaps fear of being alone encourages people to park near others, if I'm wild camping I prefer to be alone 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When we did our year away in 18 countries all over Europe we never had any problems at all except being moved on with some Italian vans off the beach, suppose it was OK though we were right outside a camping ground, in my defence it was late at night when we arrived and never saw the camping ground sign, no doubt the owner phoned the coppers for us all being cheeky!..

And we went to some so called "Iffy" countries and was made very welcome in all of them, and we wild camped 95% of the time with the odd camp site chucked in if there was a problem with the van or serious washing was to be done or we just couldn't find any suitable water, we always drank bottled water where ever we went except a fill from a mountain spring in Albania coming down the side of a mountain everybody in the village used, it was the sweetest water I have tasted in my life, we filled every container we had inc all the empty bottled water containers, we had loads of them chucked in the garage.. We came across a horse trough at the side of the road with a spring running in to it, we filled up with that and then took the opportunity to both of us have a shower in the van at the side of the road as the traffic rushed past, another top up and we were good for another week on the road, any opportunity for reasonable water we always took advantage. Like a guy was watering a load of plants outside a hotel in Italy, I asked if we could have a fill, Bob's your uncle another weeks water.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Does anyone have any bad experiences of wildcamping...in the interests of balance?
> 
> My concern would be some nutters coming across us and I wouldn't be able to extricate us....
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I never had a bad experience other than parked up on the sea front between Great Yarmouth and Caister on sea (as a lot of campers often do) and a few local "youth" had a burn up along the road as its a dead end but these soon buggered off. I was more worried about them skidding into the van.

We always make sure we can drive off without having to reverse and know where we are in case we needed to call the police. Usually well away from towns.

All these are risk reducing methods of course nothing can be guaranteed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> I'm no Miss Marple but what I was thinking of was that people might be more accepting of vans with local plates than tourists. I know that some people living in popular tourist spots in Norway are getting fed up.


Christine

Most of what I wrote about in my OP concerned what 'officialdom' (Councils/owners etc.) had to done to help, or hinder, wildcamping, so was not connected with the registration of individual vehicles or the attitudes of local people.

The exception was the farmer who stopped to offer us parking in his paddock. I cannot know whether he would have done it had we had Polish plates. The other people I interacted with( Areo club manager at Kemble, and the campsite Manager at Shobden did not see the registration, but I am obviously English, so vehicle registration was probably irrelevant - of those two, one was helpful and the other not.

I think that maybe because the area we were touring in is a fair distance from conurbations and is sparsely populated that the attitude of Councils is more relaxed - we did not see many MHs.

Anyway we were pleasantly surprised at ease of finding places; even our two 'difficult' days had serendipity; one was by a lake and the other was at a Sewage pumpng lay-by, where pump was being checked next morning, so cassette was emptied ( 'Workers saw nothing' ) - sh*t to sh*t as they say.

As Sandra surmised, we do not park near peoples' premises, nor in farm gateways unless we can see that it is fallow, or not time for spraying nor harvesting.

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A Nice place you might want to visit is Skinningrove by the sea a few miles North of Whitby, you will find a kind welcome I am sure 




ray.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

This thread cought my eye since I've come to understand that England and Wales perhaps have much stricter rules about wild camping than many other countries.



nicholsong said:


> As Sandra surmised, we do not park near peoples' premises, nor in farm gateways unless we can see that it is fallow, or not time for spraying nor harvesting.


That is my way of thinking too. I must be wildcamping more than 90% of the time I'm out in my van. And I think it's important not to bother people. It's best for me too since I like peace and quiet. And I think it's important to leave the place not any worse for wear. I have even cleaned a bit up after others some places I've stayed. :happy8:



aldra said:


> Wilding should be done tucked away without disturbing local people, and I'm sure Geoff does exactly that
> 
> If an area welcomes vans by providing space then money spent in the area is always welcome
> 
> Perhaps fear of being alone encourages people to park near others, if I'm wild camping I prefer to be alone


Yes I prefer to be alone too. But understand that people looking for a spot see my van and stop. But then occasionally I stop at a wide open place. And the next van arriving park less than 10 feet from mine. Why do people do that??? :serious::surprise::nerd: Plenty of room - they could have parked 30 yards away. But prefer to stay cozy. And then sit in their van all the time.

I don't get it. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The French are the worse for that. I've been on this wild spot up a mountain for a week now and each night they rumble in late afternoon and start a row sometimes only a few feet apart yet there will be tons of space on the other side of the area. I've made sure I'm parked right at the back corner with a flaming great rock and hedge on one side, chairs usually front left and the bike left on the other side at least six feet or so from the van.  

I started my own aire in the Alps once in a piece of land the size of a football pitch. Sadly visible from the road. Four or five vans eventually came in and all parked as near as possible.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They do

Sadly they do, and then being inches away from the hound from hell 

Are upset that he growls at them 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They are usually tucked up in bed by 10pm though. You could hear a pin drop here tonight.  I'm a night owl as you know so I'll probably go out in a bit and nick all their thetfords and build a pyramid out of them. That should be s laugh in the morning


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Careful they don't leak Barry :frown2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a forum for wildcampers called Motorhome365. I tried to join it but part of the initiation was that you contributed some sites of your own. I was happy to oblige but they wanted map co ordinates and so I fell at the first, technical, hurdle . I bump into the lady that told me about it every now and then. She takes her dogs to lots of competitions. These are often held in village halls. She never bothers to ask if she can camp the night she just turns up, finds a spot in the car park that is unobtrusive and settles down for the night. We have joined her once or twice and had no bother at all. Sometimes I have managed to find a phone number for the village hall secretary and offered to pay but they are mostly not bothered if it is just the odd night. Living in a village, as I do, I am pretty sure that residents would all assume that a one night camper was nothing to worry about.
Why Village Hall Committees don't offer their car parks as aires I do not know. They are all strapped for cash and it would aid security for these, sometimes, isolated buildings.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

patp said:


> Why Village Hall Committees don't offer their car parks as aires I do not know. They are all strapped for cash and it would aid security for these, sometimes, isolated buildings.


My thoughts exactly: pay via an honesty box and what is there to lose apart from an old tin can? >

I also think church car-parks would make good stopping off points AND perhaps prevent some oik from nicking the lead off the roof: perhaps they could pay us to park? :wink2:

Gordon


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Councils and others couldn't give a toss about normal folk in motorhomes stopping for the night, it's the gypsies and others of that ilk who make all the mess exactly the opposite of folk like us who stay the night then move on taking our rubbish and thetford's with us..

Lets face it you wouldn't want them camping in your backyard, in this case "I" would be a hard line NIMBY!..

So we pay the price, unfortunately.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not done much darn sarf, but north of the M62 seems to be easy enough, never lacked somewhere to camp up, or been hassled.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's strange, but there are gypsies and gypsies 

In England we haven't met many 

Abroad we have, and we would stay with them anytime 

The men ignore us, the women talk to me , depending on the language , sometimes they just smile and go about their daily chores 

The kids well kids are kids no language needed 

A different lifestyle to mine 

But hey that's why I travel , I remember the different lifestyle in Israel , the land I fell in love with 

I remember my youngest wore a kippar because the local nursery was a religious gan 

I remember that this was not my culture or the way of life I knew 

But I was a guest within that culture , a culture which shaped me , and probabally shaped my kids 

And if I live long enough, once the Hound from Hell passes on 

I can't wait to get back 
Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They used to allow caravans and motorhomes to park in our village hall car park long term back home but recently it was stopped because of the insurance company apparently. A few villagers stored their vans there.

The problems in the UK are not all down to the people in villages etc but the insurance companies etc. I reckon one or two nights would be ok but we have become a health and safety nightmare.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you are definitely a health and safety issue 

Babe :kiss::wink2:

Sandra


----------

